# 10/11 Slayblade Review



## Hypernoma (Apr 13, 2011)

*10/11 K2 Slayblade Review*

Board: 2010/11 K2 Slayblade 166W
Bindings: 2010/11 K2 Formulas
Boots: Deeluxe Shuffle One

My stats: 6'5" 196 pounds

Conditions: Scotland's SnoZone Indoor snowslope


I have to start by simply saying 'wow!'. I have been riding for about 6 years and this is the most incredible board I have ever ridden. I was lucky enough to get this new set-up as my 21st birthday present and wowzers. This is one fast board! From the second I strapped in the board was floating over the snow. Board is extremely fast and very stable at high speeds. I was a little bit cautious at first with the new set-up, and I wasn't too keen on the Formulas at first. However, after a bunch of runs and tinkering with the bindings I have been completely sold on them. The reponse from the board was verging on ridiculous and the slightest movement by me generated an instant response. Not once did I wipe out, which is always a bonus! The one time I almost lost it I ended up spinning about 300deg and still kept upright. The Harshmallow is also a dream. Kickers were a pleasure to land, especially as the Shuffle One boots have an incredibly thin sole. The board is stiff and hands fine on rails etc but it certainly wouldn't be my park board of choice. I have never been a big freestyle boarder so I can't comment on that too much. I was the fastest person on the slope simply by pointing my nose downhill by a good amount, and that was against other boarders, skiers and bladers. I wouldn't even class myself as an advanced rider, so in the hands of an expert, this thing might just fly.

I read a review on here that claimed the Slayblade was boring. I completely disagree. I am itching to get out onto the mountains but due a strange heatwave in the UK, we've lost all our mountain snow. On a 170m slope, I was high from the excitement! If I had a nice long groomer, I would be in heaven. The flatline for me is incredible with grip that I have never experienced before. The Deeluxe Shuffle Ones have been designed for a "skate-like" feel, and there is one pro skateboarder (the name escapes me) who apparantly skateboards in these boots! Whether or not this is true, who knows, but to be honest, I could believe it. The boots are designed so you can really feel what is going on with your board, and I def felt that! To get this board out off-piste will be a dream come true for me. 

I expect that the price for the Slayblade will fall a bit further, and I did see one for $380, so if you get a chance, I would definately recommend this board for freeriders. My only regret is that I've only racked up 4 hours on an indoor slope. Looks like I'm going to have to head to the southern hemisphere this summer so I can really get to grips with it. But for now, my initial impressions are "HOLY COW".

As for pricing;
Slayblade; £320
Formulas; £118
Deeluxe Shuffle Ones; £116

If you have any questions or wish me to clarify my giddy rambling, please feel free to ask away!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## GnarlesBarkly (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds dope!


----------

